# auxilio (pronunciación de "x" ¿"ks"?)



## Novata.tw

Hola a todos. Según el DICCIONARIO        PANHISPÁNICO DE DUDAS:
 "En posición intervocálica o en final de palabra, representa la  sucesión de dos sonidos: /k + s/ (en pronunciación enfática) o /g + s/  (en pronunciación relajada), como en _examen_ [eksámen, egsámen]  [...]. "

En principio estoy totalmente de acuerdo con esta norma, pero ¿cómo Uds. pronuncian la palabra "auxilio"? ¿Se pronuncia "aukxilio"?

Gracias!!


----------



## susantash

Yo, que siempre pronuncio /e*ks*amen/ /e*ks*ito/, pronuncio /au*s*ilio/, sin embargo.
No sé porqué con esa palabra en particular y no con las demás.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Yo digo /auksilio/ (aunque algún /ausilio/ se me escapará), pero *nunca */augsilio/.


----------



## Peón

Depende de la urgencia del pedido. Si la cuestión no admite demoras seguramente todo hispanohablante gritará: "au*s*ilio*" *(no hay tiempo de andar haciendo esos sonidos medio extraños al idioma español y que nos hacen perder tanto tiempo). 

Si estamos en una reunión contando el incidente con lujo de detalles, seguramente diremos: "...pedí a_u*ks*ilio _a los gritos".

Saludos


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

susantash said:


> Yo, que siempre pronuncio /e*ks*amen/ /e*ks*ito/, pronuncio /au*s*ilio/, sin embargo.
> No sé porqué con esa palabra en particular y no con las demás.


 
Coincido. Yo las pronuncio exactamente como tú; qué curioso lo de _au*s*ilio_.


----------



## Peón

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Coincido. Yo las pronuncio exactamente como tú; qué curioso lo de _au*s*ilio_.


 

Necesitamos el _ausilio _de *duvija* para que nos _eksplike _el quid de la cuestión.


----------



## Lurrezko

Peón said:


> Necesitamos el _ausilio _de *duvija* para que nos _eksplike _el quid de la cuestión.



Eksactamente


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Peón said:


> Depende de la urgencia del pedido. Si la cuestión no admite demoras seguramente todo hispanohablante gritará: "au*s*ilio*" *(no hay tiempo de andar haciendo esos sonidos medio extraños al idioma español y que nos hacen perder tanto tiempo).
> 
> Si estamos en una reunión contando el incidente con lujo de detalles, seguramente diremos: "...pedí a_u*ks*ilio _a los gritos".
> 
> Saludos


 

Vaya, vaya, qué curiosamente extraño.

...todo hispanoparlante... (¿?) diría au*s*ilio.

Sí, necesitamos aclaración, van dos compañeros que dirían ausilio.


----------



## Peón

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ...todo hispanoparlante... (¿?) diría au*s*ilio.


 
Que tire la primera piedra aquel que en una emergencia grite: "au*ks*ilio, au*ks*lio..."


----------



## clares3

Hola
Por la razón que sea, no sólo pronuncio auksilio sino que todas las equis las pronuncio como ks. Será una rareza mía.


----------



## Pinairun

Peón said:


> Que tire la primera piedra aquel que en una emergencia grite: "au*ks*ilio, au*ks*lio..."


 

Yo gritaría "¡¡Socorro!!". Me parece que se oiría más.

Yo también debo ser rara, porque marco el sonido ks. Tanto, que se me escapa _eksplendor._


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Peón said:


> Que tire la primera piedra aquel que en una emergencia grite: "au*ks*ilio, au*ks*lio..."


 
¿Ya la recibiste? 
Fuera de guasa y con toda seriedad:
¿En verdad gritarían au*s*ilio? 
Se respeta, claro. Aunque jamás lo hubiera imaginado.


----------



## susantash

Y ahora que pienso capaz si estoy en un ambiente medio formal puedo llegar a decir /auksilio/ pero sin embargo por mas formal que sea la situación nunca voy a pronunciar el grupo consonántico en su derivada /ausiliar/


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

susantash said:


> Y ahora que pienso capaz si estoy en un ambiente medio formal puedo llegar a decir /auksilio/


Yo ni siquiera ahí: primera vez que me doy cuenta, con este hilo. Y en los demás casos sí la pronuncio (que yo sepa).


----------



## Erreconerre

Novata.tw said:


> Hola a todos. Según el DICCIONARIO PANHISPÁNICO DE DUDAS:
> "En posición intervocálica o en final de palabra, representa la sucesión de dos sonidos: /k + s/ (en pronunciación enfática) o /g + s/ (en pronunciación relajada), como en _examen_ [eksámen, egsámen] [...]. "
> 
> En principio estoy totalmente de acuerdo con esta norma, pero ¿cómo Uds. pronuncian la palabra "auxilio"? ¿Se pronuncia "aukxilio"?
> 
> Gracias!!


 
No conozco más pronunciación que la de _aucsilio_.


----------



## Agró

129. PRONUNCIACIÓN DE LA _x_.- Históricamente, la _x_ de nuestra actual escritura equivale al grupo cs; pero su pronunciación sólo se ajusta al valor literal que este grupo representa en casos muy marcados de dicción culta y enfática. En la conversación corriente, la _x_ ante consonante se pronuncia como una simple s: _extraño, explicación_ (...). Entre vocales se pronuncia como /gs/ con una /g/ débil y relajada que a veces, como la del grupo _cc_, resulta también en parte ensordecida: _examen, eximio, éxito_ (...). La _s_ en estos casos tiene siempre en español sonido sordo. Franceses e ingleses, influídos por sus idiomas respectivos, incurren de ordinario en el error de dar a dicha _s_ sonido sonoro, pronunciando /egzámen, egzímjio/, etc. Ante una h, la x se pronuncia como si fuera intervocálica: exhalar /egsalár/. El habla vulgar pronuncia la _x_ intervocálica con el mismo valor de _s_ que la _x_ final de sílaba: /esámen/. La pronunciación correcta admite, generalmente, la _s_ por _x_ intervocálica en _exacto_ (esákto/, _*auxilio*_ /ausíljio/ y _auxiliar_ /ausiljár/.

(Tomás Navarro Tomás, _Manual de pronunciación española_. Madrid: 1982)

Añado, cuando debo pedir auxilio o socorro yo grito ¡AYUDA! o, si la cosa es muy urgente, un simple y sonoro ¡EH!


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Yo soy muy bruto para esto de las equis.
En general las pronuncio como ese. Creo que es mi forma natural. La única excepción la encuentro en *taxi*, ya que la pronunciación *tasi* está desprestigiada y quizás por eso aprendí a pronunciarla con la ks que a mi español me parece muy poco natural.

Aparte de taxi, creo que cuanto más culta es la palabra más tiendo a la pronunciación ks.
No digo conveso, sino conve_ks_o, o axioma, no digo asioma, pero palabras que forman más parte de mi vocabulario corriente "examen, exigente, auxilio" o que yo las encuentro menos cultivadas, las pronuncio con una ese monda y lironda.

Me temo que no soy único en este aspecto y que cuanto más formal es la palabra o el discurso que la contiene más tendemos a la pronunciación ks.

Acabo leer el post de Agró y  confirma mi teoría, pero bien explicado.


----------



## duvija

Yo grito 'Fuego'!!!!

Bua, vengo al ausilio ...
Para que se den cuenta por qué 'auxilio' es diferente, miren toda la sílaba/palabra, carajo! (contexto fonético, ¿ta?)

¿Ven el diptongo? ni se les ocurra comparar con 'éxito/convexo/box/boxeo' o lo que sea. No sirven.

Piensen sí en 'luxación' y van a ver que la primera parte de la equis, suena más bien a [g] - y eso cuando suena del todo. (o sea, busquen 'x/cc/cs' después de . La u le pasa algo de su sonoridad a la /k/ y sale [g].)

Además la cualidad de la 'u' misma afecta (a) la consonante siguiente. Y si es [w] de diptongo, ya ven el resultado. No podemos mover la boca tan rápido, ni para eructar (erustar, que le dicen ).

El sonido [ks] es complicado, ¿de acuerdo? Si lo miden (ufa, a que va a decir 'espectrograma') van a ver que cuando suena, se parece muchísimo a la [gz/gs] y menos a la [ks]. Puede haber intermedios, entre sonoros y mudos, pero se ven bien feítos.

Traten de darse cuenta cuántos músculos necesitan para pronunciar bien un 'aux'...
Ya sé que mucha gente dice que lo pronuncia perfectamente bien, y es posible que algunas veces lo logremos, pero según la velocidad del habla, nos sale mejor o peor. Lamentablemente, la mayoría de la gente habla rápido, y sí, sale ma's bien como elegante [s] y no como un cluster de dos sonidos.
En serio, mírense al espejo cuando lo pronuncian, y después me cuentan...

(quiero decir que no es lo mismo 'auxilio' que 'axila'. Las vocales importan mucho)


----------



## duvija

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Por la razón que sea, no sólo pronuncio auksilio sino que todas las equis las pronuncio como ks. Será una rareza mía.


 
O sordera. O distracción.


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> Yo grito 'Fuego'!!!!
> 
> Bua, vengo al ausilio ...
> Para que se den cuenta por qué 'auxilio' es diferente, miren toda la sílaba/palabra, carajo! (contexto fonético, ¿ta?)
> 
> ¿Ven el diptongo? ni se les ocurra comparar con 'éxito/convexo/box/boxeo' o lo que sea. No sirven.
> 
> Piensen sí en 'luxación' y van a ver que la primera parte de la equis, suena más bien a [g] - y eso cuando suena del todo. (o sea, busquen 'x/cc/cs' después de . La u le pasa algo de su sonoridad a la /k/ y sale [g].)
> 
> Además la cualidad de la 'u' misma afecta (a) la consonante siguiente. Y si es [w] de diptongo, ya ven el resultado. No podemos mover la boca tan rápido, ni para eructar (erustar, que le dicen ).
> 
> El sonido [ks] es complicado, ¿de acuerdo? Si lo miden (ufa, a que va a decir 'espectrograma') van a ver que cuando suena, se parece muchísimo a la [gz/gs] y menos a la [ks]. Puede haber intermedios, entre sonoros y mudos, pero se ven bien feítos.
> 
> Traten de darse cuenta cuántos músculos necesitan para pronunciar bien un 'aux'...
> Ya sé que mucha gente dice que lo pronuncia perfectamente bien, y es posible que algunas veces lo logremos, pero según la velocidad del habla, nos sale mejor o peor. Lamentablemente, la mayoría de la gente habla rápido, y sí, sale ma's bien como elegante [s] y no como un cluster de dos sonidos.
> En serio, mírense al espejo cuando lo pronuncian, y después me cuentan...
> 
> (quiero decir que no es lo mismo 'auxilio' que 'axila'. Las vocales importan mucho)




Felicidades, queda nombrado *El post del día*


----------



## jorgema

Nada más para añadir que nunca he oído auxilio pronunciado con 'ks', siempre S. Y aunque me fuerce a hacerlo, yo también la pronuncio siempre con S. He intentado pronunciarla con 'ks' y siento como si tuviera algo atravesado en la garganta.


----------



## Pinairun

¿También pronuncian con _s_ el nombre de María Au*x*iliadora? ¿Y cuando se refieren, por ejemplo, al personal au*x*iliar de enfermería?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

jorgema said:


> Nada más para añadir que nunca he oído auxilio pronunciado con 'ks', siempre S. Y aunque me fuerce a hacerlo, yo también la pronuncio siempre con S. He intentado pronunciarla con 'ks' y siento como si tuviera algo atravesado en la garganta.


 
Sigo patidifuso.


----------



## jorgema

Pinairun said:


> ¿También pronuncian con _s_ el nombre de María Au*x*iliadora? ¿Y cuando se refieren, por ejemplo, al personal au*x*iliar de enfermería?



Sí, de hecho, María Auxiliadora era el nombre de mi escuela, y creo que ese fue el primer caso en que me enfrente con el problema práctico de pronunciar la ks. Y aunque es posible lograrlo, se necesita mucho esfuerzo,y no resulta natural. La pronunciación con S, en cambio, es fluida y fácil.
Y lo mismo vale para cualquier otro derivado de *auxilio*.
En cualquier otra palabra siempre pronuncio 'ks' o 'gs', como la mayoría de los peruanos (no escucharán por acá nada como _esamen_, o _esacto_).


----------



## Pinairun

jorgema said:


> Sí, de hecho, María Auxiliadora era el nombre de mi escuela, y creo que ese fue el primer caso en que me enfrente con el problema práctico de pronunciar la ks. Y aunque es posible lograrlo, se necesita mucho esfuerzo,y no resulta natural. La pronunciación con S, en cambio, es fluida y fácil.
> Y lo mismo vale para cualquier otro derivado de *auxilio*.
> En cualquier otra palabra siempre pronuncio 'ks' o 'gs', como la mayoría de los peruanos (no escucharán por acá nada como _esamen_, o _esacto_).


 
Soy dura de mollera. Me cuesta, me cuesta comprender dónde está el problema entonces.


----------



## jorgema

Qué puedo decir, sólo que mi garganta o mi boca (o ambas) se resisten a pronunciarla en ese particular grupo de palabras. En todo caso, me atengo a las razones eXpresadas tan bien por Duvija.

Y esa X sí que me sale natural.


----------



## Pinairun

jorgema said:


> Qué puedo decir, sólo que mi garganta o mi boca (o ambas) se resisten a pronunciarla en ese particular grupo de palabras. En todo caso, me atengo a las razones eXpresadas tan bien por Duvija.
> 
> Y esa X sí que me sale natural.


 
Vale. Ahora sí lo entiendo.


----------



## Peón

Gracias por el ilustrativo aporte *Agró *y _eccselente_ post *duvija.*

Ahora escuchándome me parece que ni siquiera hablando lentamente pronuncio "*aucslio*" sino "*augslio*", salvo que me esfuerce mucho, mucho. Parece que Navarro y la _yorugua_ tienen razón (en lo que a mí respecta, claro).

Muy ilustrativo este hilo. 

Saludos.


----------



## duvija

Peón said:


> Gracias por el ilustrativo aporte *Agró *y _eccselente_ post *duvija.*
> 
> Ahora escuchándome me parece que ni siquiera hablando lentamente pronuncio "*aucslio*" sino "*augslio*", salvo que me esfuerce mucho, mucho. Parece que Navarro y la _yorugua_ tienen razón (en lo que a mí respecta, claro).
> 
> Muy ilustrativo este hilo.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Ud. anda disléxico hoy, muchacho. Estoy completamente segura que no decís ni "*aucslio*" ni "*augslio*". Y si lo decís, no te asombres si nadie te ayuda.


----------



## clares3

duvija said:


> O sordera. O distracción.


¿Y no podría ser un acierto o un esfuerzo de corrección, querida Duvija?


----------



## poetpenpassion

¡Buenas tardes, amigos! Me contestó a su pregunta FUNDEU BBVA:

"La pronunciación aproximada es auksilio". 

Espero que les sirva. Yelena.

La fuente es www.fundeu.es


----------



## Peón

poetpenpassion said:


> ¡Buenas tardes, amigos! Me contestó a su pregunta FUNDEU BBVA:
> 
> "La pronunciación aproximada es auksilio".
> 
> Espero que les sirva. Yelena.
> 
> La fuente es www.fundeu.es


 
Creo que esa sería una conclusión útil a nuestra amiga *Novata .*

Saludos


----------



## Erreconerre

duvija said:


> Yo grito 'Fuego'!!!!
> 
> Bua, vengo al ausilio ...
> Para que se den cuenta por qué 'auxilio' es diferente, miren toda la sílaba/palabra, carajo! (contexto fonético, ¿ta?)
> 
> ¿Ven el diptongo? ni se les ocurra comparar con 'éxito/convexo/box/boxeo' o lo que sea. No sirven.
> 
> Piensen sí en 'luxación' y van a ver que la primera parte de la equis, suena más bien a [g] - y eso cuando suena del todo. (o sea, busquen 'x/cc/cs' después de . La u le pasa algo de su sonoridad a la /k/ y sale [g].)
> 
> Además la cualidad de la 'u' misma afecta (a) la consonante siguiente. Y si es [w] de diptongo, ya ven el resultado. No podemos mover la boca tan rápido, ni para eructar (erustar, que le dicen ).
> 
> El sonido [ks] es complicado, ¿de acuerdo? Si lo miden (ufa, a que va a decir 'espectrograma') van a ver que cuando suena, se parece muchísimo a la [gz/gs] y menos a la [ks]. Puede haber intermedios, entre sonoros y mudos, pero se ven bien feítos.
> 
> Traten de darse cuenta cuántos músculos necesitan para pronunciar bien un 'aux'...
> Ya sé que mucha gente dice que lo pronuncia perfectamente bien, y es posible que algunas veces lo logremos, pero según la velocidad del habla, nos sale mejor o peor. Lamentablemente, la mayoría de la gente habla rápido, y sí, sale ma's bien como elegante [s] y no como un cluster de dos sonidos.
> En serio, mírense al espejo cuando lo pronuncian, y después me cuentan...
> 
> (quiero decir que no es lo mismo 'auxilio' que 'axila'. Las vocales importan mucho)




Yo pronuncio la x de auxilio exactamente igual que la x de axila. Y que la x de boxeo.
Lo mismo las personas a quienes sometí a prueba.


----------



## duvija

clares3 said:


> ¿Y no podría ser un acierto o un esfuerzo de corrección, querida Duvija?


 

¡Por supuesto! En el habla lenta, lo logramos. No es imposible. El problema es que nunca hablamos tan lentamente como para darnos el tiempo a cambiar la articulación que se necesita (por eso les pedí que se miraran a un espejo). 
Y el chiste de que cuando realmente necesitamos gritar 'auxilio' es cuando, bua, hace falta, esa no es habla controlada. 

Digamos, si tanto pedimos 'contexto' cuando el tema es de sintaxis, también necesitamos el contexto para la pronunciación. Eso es todo lo que quise decir. Busquemos las letras antes y después de la que parece complicada y vamos a ver la influencia que tienen.


----------



## duvija

Erreconerre said:


> Yo pronuncio la x de auxilio exactamente igual que la x de axila. Y que la x de boxeo.
> Lo mismo las personas a quienes sometí a prueba.


 

Casi podría apostar (siempre pierdo las apuestas, por eso voy a morir pobre) que usaste solamente los oídos y no algún programa de espectrografía - y si lo usaste, mandame los resultados por privado. Tendemos a escuchar el resultado que queremos. Esto es para abogados y médicos, tanto como para hablantes normales.


----------



## Señor K

duvija said:


> Piensen sí en 'luxación' y van a ver que la primera parte de la equis, suena más bien a [g] - y eso cuando suena del todo. (o sea, busquen 'x/cc/cs' después de . La u le pasa algo de su sonoridad a la /k/ y sale [g].)




Precisamente, duvija, es una de las palabras que más sacan a relucir la "ks". Yo no digo "lusación", ni "lugsación", sino "luksación".

¿No será un hábito de pereza que lleva a derivar la pronuciación de la "x" de principios de la palabra al medio de ésta? Porque ahora sólo falta que salte alguien que diga que pronuncia "ksilófono"...

En todo caso, "auksilio", con una "k" ahogada... =P


----------



## duvija

Señor K said:


> Precisamente, duvija, es una de las palabras que más sacan a relucir la "ks". Yo no digo "lusación", ni "lugsación", sino "luksación".
> 
> ¿No será un hábito de pereza que lleva a derivar la pronuciación de la "x" de principios de la palabra al medio de ésta? Porque ahora sólo falta que salte alguien que diga que pronuncia "ksilófono"...
> 
> En todo caso, "auksilio", con una "k" ahogada... =P


 

¿Lo mediste? mirá la sonoridad de esa 'casi' [g], comparada con el hueco que dejaría una [k]


----------



## Peón

duvija said:


> ¿Lo mediste? mirá la sonoridad de esa 'casi' [g], comparada con el hueco que dejaría una [k]


 

Entonces ¿quedamos que al final pronunciamos casi una [g] suave?


----------



## duvija

Peón said:


> Entonces ¿quedamos que al final pronunciamos casi una [g] suave?


 

Hay una escala de pronunciación (no es un caso único. Piensen en las vocales.), que va desde [k] a [g] a [0]. Ese cero es lo que hace que solamente se escuche 'ausilio'.

No es por razones de poca educación ni nada de lo que se pueda acusar a nadie. No somos hablantes perfectos, ni aquí ni en Egipto. Mientras los demás nos entiendan, ni sabemos lo que hacemos con los órganos necesarios para la articulación (labios, lengua, úvula, laringe, paladar, volumen de aire, velocidad, etc.) de c/sonido. Todo esto es automático, razón por la cual es muy difícil saber exactamente cómo lo decimos. 

Cada persona tiene su estilo y lo único que podemos hacer es tener una enorme base de datos y mediante estudios estadísticos ver qué dice la mayoría. (Ya sé que es frustrante, porque todos creemos que sabemos lo que hacemos, pero debemos ser algo más humildes...). 
Y por supuesto, también hay variación.


----------



## HalloweenJr

Aunque no me crean, yo pronuncio esa _x_ como una _s. _Y yo no voy a pelear con ustedes, pero los que dicen pronunciar la _x _como si fuera el conjunto fonético _ks _en palabras como _auxilio _[auSilio - auksilio], yo preferiría decir más _ausilio _que _auksilio_. Es que es demasiado lógico y más natural decirlo con una _s _que con _ks_. De verdad a mí no me ha generado problemas en ningún momento. Si hay dudas por aquí, volvamos a pedirle auSilio a Duvija.

Ahora me iré antes de que se me salga el alma de TUKI.

¡Gracias!


----------



## Novata.tw

Muchísimas gracias a todos. Para una persona no hispanohablante como yo, sus respuestas me han servido de gran ayuda. muchas gracias


----------



## Chinca Salas

De verdad que al decir o gritar AUXILIO suena como si estuvieramos usando la C, el prestar auxilio o ayuda a una persona contribuimos con parte de las reglas de cortesia, ademas de componer o conformar un verbo que a la hora de la accion nos olvidamos si es con X, S o C, con K definitivamente no.


----------



## Erreconerre

duvija said:


> Casi podría apostar (siempre pierdo las apuestas, por eso voy a morir pobre) que usaste solamente los oídos y no algún programa de espectrografía - y si lo usaste, mandame los resultados por privado. Tendemos a escuchar el resultado que queremos. Esto es para abogados y médicos, tanto como para hablantes normales.


 
Sí, sólo usé los oídos. Para oír no necesita más que eso. Pero pienso que tendemos a pronunciar como aprendemos a hacerlo en el medio en el que nos desenvolvemos. La _x _tiene varias formas de pronunciarse, y no podemos decir que la forma en que yo lo hago o tú lo haces sea la correcta o sea la única aceptable. Porque no tiene nada de raro que haya quien esté fisiológicamente apto para pronunciar la _x _de _auxilio_ y la de _axila_ de la misma manera. Ni tiene nada de extraordinario que pudiendo hacerlo lo haga.


----------



## Cattya

La -x- intervocálica suele pronunciarse [ks], aunque es más frecuente la relajada [gs], por sonorización de la k: auxilio [augsilio – auksilio] La Academia recomienda evitar la pronunciación como una simple [s] [ausilio], aunque algunos académicos, como Gregorio Salvador la admiten en este caso. 
Esta información está más desarrollada en 
http://www.blogolengua.com/2009/10/pronunciacion-de-la-x.html


----------



## Colchonero

Cattya said:


> La -x- intervocálica suele pronunciarse [ks], aunque es más frecuente la relajada [gs], por sonorización de la k: auxilio [augsilio – auksilio] La Academia recomienda evitar la pronunciación como una simple [s] [ausilio], aunque algunos académicos, como Gregorio Salvador la admiten en este caso.
> Esta información está más desarrollada en
> http://www.blogolengua.com/2009/10/pronunciacion-de-la-x.html


 
Ni auxilio ni ausilio ni nada: ¡Ay, ay, ay!


----------



## Chinca Salas

Como fueron los sonidos de los antiguos humanos, sin fonetica, sin correccion, sin diccion, sin saber si esta bien escrito o es un error gramatical.

A la hora de la verdad el sonido poco importa ya que debemos de mirar si el que pide el auxilio se esta ahogando, esta al borde de un colapso nervioso, al borde del abismo, o es solo el viento transformando el sonido del silencio.


----------



## Lurrezko

Chinca Salas said:


> Como fueron los sonidos de los antiguos humanos, sin fonetica, sin correccion, sin diccion, sin saber si esta bien escrito o es un error gramatical.
> 
> A la hora de la verdad el sonido poco importa ya que debemos de mirar si el que pide el auxilio se esta ahogando, esta al borde de un colapso nervioso, al borde del abismo, o es solo el viento transformando el sonido del silencio.



No, disculpe. Si quien pide auxilio sufre un infarto o está siendo devorado por un puma es lo de menos en este foro. Este es un foro idiomático, y estamos dilucidando, a ser posible con argumentos, si pronunciamos la palabra de una u otra manera.

Saludos


----------



## susantash

Erreconerre said:


> No tiene nada de raro que haya quien esté fisiológicamente apto para pronunciar la _x _de _auxilio_ y la de _axila_ de la misma manera. Ni tiene nada de extraordinario que pudiendo hacerlo lo haga.


No, no tiene nada de extraordinario pero a lo largo de la evolución histórica de las lenguas se ha cumplido lo que se llama ley de mínimo esfuerzo. Si una pronunciación es más cómoda para los órganos articulatorios que otra entonces la primera es la que va a prevalecer sobre la otra.
Me parece bastante más probable escuchar [ausilio] que [augsilio] *en en el habla espontánea, no cuidada.  *


----------



## duvija

susantash said:


> No, no tiene nada de extraordinario pero a lo largo de la evolución histórica de las lenguas se ha cumplido lo que se llama ley de mínimo esfuerzo. Si una pronunciación es más cómoda para los órganos articulatorios que otra entonces la primera es la que va a prevalecer sobre la otra.
> Me parece bastante más probable escuchar [ausilio] que [augsilio] *en en el habla espontánea, no cuidada. *


 

Estoy de acuerdo en el caso de 'ausilio', pero como generalidad, no. Históricamente las lenguas se las arreglaron para generar sonidos más complicados que los anteriores, y combinar otros de maneras distintas. No siempre gana la comodidad.
No sé si te interesa la Fonología Natural de Stampe, pero no creo que tenga razón siempre.


----------



## Erreconerre

susantash said:


> No, no tiene nada de extraordinario pero a lo largo de la evolución histórica de las lenguas se ha cumplido lo que se llama ley de mínimo esfuerzo. Si una pronunciación es más cómoda para los órganos articulatorios que otra entonces la primera es la que va a prevalecer sobre la otra.
> Me parece bastante más probable escuchar [ausilio] que [augsilio] *en en el habla espontánea, no cuidada. *


 
No sé si tengas razón. Pero en mi medio quienes educan a nuestros niños  lo hacen censurando el uso de *la filosofía del mínimo esfuerzo*, que, al fin de cuentas, no es más que una actitud comodona e irresponsable.
*La ley del mínimo esfuerzo* se da en la naturaleza, no en la actuación de las personas, es algo que se da espontáneamente, no se puede evitar pero tampoco es el tema a que nos referimos ahora. 

Si todos tuviéramos un criterio como el tuyo terminaríamos hablando cada quien a su manera, de un modo distinto y no podríamos entendernos.
Lo cual sería muy lamentable.

¿tons que ñero, tamos o no tamos? (con el mínimo esfuerzo)


----------



## clares3

Hola
Me sorprende que a estas alturas no haya quedado claro que un sector muy importante de la población pronuncia la equis como ks (auksilio), que hay quien lo relaja hasta llegar a gs (augsilio) e incluso a sólo s (ausilio); que lo correcto parece ser la primera opción y muchos nos esforzamos en parecer correctos. ¿Son precisos muchos más post sobre los 50 que ya llevamos para que queda claro lo anterior?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Solo por curiosidad, en la canción "Eres tonto" de _El canto del loc_o, pronuncia claramente 'auksilio' (al inicio de la canción). Simplemente me ha llamado la atención.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Solo por curiosidad, en la canción "Eres tonto" de _El canto del loc_o, pronuncia claramente 'auksilio' (al inicio de la canción). Simplemente me ha llamado la atención.


 
Post # 53 sobre la cuestión.
Nada de exxxxsssstrañar, así se pronuncia.
Y hemos visto que algunos no.
Pos bueno, así es.
Saludos.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Post # 53 sobre la cuestión.
> Nada de exxxxsssstrañar, así se pronuncia.
> Y hemos visto que algunos no.
> Pos bueno, así es.
> Saludos.


Hola Rusó: 
Post # 54 sobre la cuestión: así lo pronuncian algunos.
Yo comparto el mensaje de Agró:


Agró said:


> 129. PRONUNCIACIÓN DE LA _x_.- (...) El habla vulgar pronuncia la _x_ intervocálica con el mismo valor de _s_ que la _x_ final de sílaba: /esámen/.La pronunciación correcta admite, generalmente, la _s_ por _x_ intervocálica en _exacto_ (esákto/, _*auxilio*_ /ausíljio/ y _auxiliar_ /ausiljár/.
> (Tomás Navarro Tomás, _Manual de pronunciación española_. Madrid: 1982)


Y el del Canto del Loco es del mismo pueblo que yo, por eso me llama la atención. Y no es típico de esas canciones el 'uso esmerado de la lengua' -que no el único correcto- como parece serlo el decir 'auksilio'.
Saludos.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Pues fíjate que yo hubiera dicho que nuestro pueblo era más dado a las equis *eksplosivas*...
(¡#55!)


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Pues fíjate que yo hubiera dicho que nuestro pueblo era más dado a las equis *eksplosivas*...
> (¡#55!)


 
¡#56: Puede que tengas razón, Adelaida: yo no estoy segura de nada. Solo pongo la mano en el fuego por cómo pronuncio yo...


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Por acá, tendemos a [augsilio] mucho más que a [auksilio], y muy poco a [ausilio].
Saludos,


----------

